# Blizzard hat meinen WoW-Account gebannt - ich habe aber nichts gemacht.



## EiLafSePleisteischen (13. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade folgende Nachricht von Blizzard bekommen (Links habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen für meinen Account entfernt):

Mail kam übrigens von "WoWAccountReviewEU@blizzard.com"



> *** Benachrichtigung über Accountsperrung ***
> Accountname: WOW1
> Grund für die Sperrung: Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen -- ausnutzende Tätigkeit:  Missbrauch der Ökonomie
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung dazu:

1. Mein Account ist zur Zeit gar nicht aktiv. Ich habe keine Spielzeit mehr für WOW gekauft.
2. Ich spiele mit meinem Blizzard-Account nahezu ausschließlich Starcraft 2, der Account funktioniert aber noch (habs gerade ausprobiert)
3. Ich habe sowohl mein Passwort als auch sonstige Account-Daten an keinerlei Personen weitergegeben.
4. Auf deren Website steht, dass man, sofern man gehackt wurde, in eigenem Interesse nachforschen kann, 
wer die Daten geklaut hat - dann kann man mit dem Ergebnissen zu Blizzard wandern... Super, danke fürs Gespräch.

Was soll ich nun machen? Die Links sind echt, es ist also keine Fishingmail, die wirklich meine Daten will. Andererseits finde ich es etwas kurios, dass sie sagen, dass mein Account gesperrt wird, ich aber weiterhin Starcraft zocken kann o.O

Alles in allem stört mich die ganze Angelegenheit überhaupt nicht. Ich spiele kein World of Warcraft mehr, mein Starcraft 2 Account läuft weiterhin und Diablo 3 werde ich mit diesem Account ganz sicher auch spielen können, da sich die Sperrung ja nur auf den WOW-Account bezieht. Etwas kurios finde ich aber die Tatsache, dass sie mich beschuldigen, dass ich gegen echtes Geld Sachen verkauft haben solle, mein Account zu der Zeit aber gar nicht aktiviert war - die Sache klingt für mich eindeutig nach einem schlechten Scherz.

Hier Bilder, die beweisen, dass es kein Fake ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe ich mich nun beim Support beschwert, einfach aus Prinzip weil so ne Scheiße nicht passieren darf. Passwort werde ich nun auch nochmal ändern...


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2011)

Wenn ich diesen Halbsatz richtig interpretiere...


> ...oder die Verwicklung in den Handel mit virtuellen Spielinhalten ..


...reicht es möglicherweise  schon aus, einen Gegenstand von einem anderen Spieler zu erhalten bzw. zu besitzen, mit dem irgendwann mal illegal gehandelt wurde.

Kommt natürlich darauf an was mit 'Verwicklung' genau gemeint ist.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (13. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Halbsatz richtig interpretiere...
> 
> ...reicht es möglicherweise  schon aus, einen Gegenstand von einem anderen Spieler zu erhalten bzw. zu besitzen, mit dem irgendwann mal illegal gehandelt wurde.
> 
> Kommt natürlich darauf an was mit 'Verwicklung' genau gemeint ist.


 
Das könnte natürlich sein... warum das denen aber jetzt erst auffällt, weiß ich auch nicht. Das heißt, wer was im Auktionshaus kauft muss gefahr laufen, dass sein Account dicht gemacht wird?! Ziemlich dämlich von Blizzard. Naja, mal schauen was der Support macht. In etwa 24 Stunden sollte ich eine Antwort erhalten, heißt es. Wahrscheinlich dauerts am Wochenende aber länger.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2011)

EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> Das heißt, wer was im Auktionshaus kauft muss gefahr laufen, dass sein Account dicht gemacht wird?! Ziemlich dämlich von Blizzard.


 War wie gesagt nur eine Interpretation von mir. Gibt es denn auf der verlinkten Seite keine ausführlicheren Informationen? Ich kann ja schlecht nachsehen.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (13. August 2011)

Nicht wirklich. Nur ein FAQ zu dem Thema und die Supportadressen. Und halt Sachen über meinen Account.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (13. August 2011)

Habe gerade eine Mail von Blizzard zu meiner Anfrage bekommen. Sie wollen eine Kopie meines Ausweises, Anschrift und die Antwort auf meine geheime Frage.
Dazu soll ich aufgrund von eventuellen Hackangriffen die Antwort nicht direkt per Nachricht senden sondern als Textdatei beifügen... Sorry, aber da hörts bei mir auf. Ich schicke doch nicht die Kopie meines Ausweises an den Laden. Abgesehen davon wirds eh nichts bringen da ich Fake-Name und Fake-Anschrift angeben habe - bevor mein Account dann ganz dicht gemacht wird lasse ich die Sache einfach unbeantwortet. Es ging nur ums Prinzip und nicht darum wieder WOW spielen zu dürfen.

Edit:
Oder gibts eine Möglichkeit den Namen zu ändern? Wahrscheinlich nur wenn man den Support anschreibt, oder? Adresse kann man ändern, Name aber nicht. Was machen dann aber Leute die geheiratet haben?!


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2011)

Du hast dir deine letzte Frage wahrscheinlich schon selbst mit dem Support anschreiben beantwortet.
Wollen die, die Kopie des Ausweises ebenfalls per E-Mail? Dann würde ich einfach mal schreiben, dass du dazu keine Möglichkeit hast. Oder vielleicht fragen ob das nicht gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen verstößt. 

Aber vielleicht hat jemand anderes eine bessere Idee, der bereits mit so etwas Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (13. August 2011)

> Damit die Möglichkeit einer Änderung des eingetragen Namens geprüft werden kann, benötigen wir zunächst folgende Daten:
> 
> - Ihren Battle.net Accountnamen (bitte schicken Sie uns nicht Ihr Passwort!)
> - Ihre vollständigen Vor- und Nachnamen
> ...



Das haben sie geschrieben. Ich habe leider erst jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Lösung im Internet herausgefunden, dass man die persönlichen Daten im Falle eines Hackangriffes braucht. Wenns dumm läuft machen sie mir irgendwann auch noch meinen Starcraft-Account dicht, dann muss ich es halt neu kaufen und mir einen völlig neuen Account mit richtigen Daten erstellen. Man lernt nie aus 

Habe im Internet auch gelesen, dass man den Namen eventuell per Support ändern lassen kann, allerdings dürfte es jetzt dafür zu spät sein, denn das könnte ja auch jeder Hacker sagen und dort dann seinen eigenen Namen eintragen.

Vielleicht weiß ja wirklich noch jemand anderes was, denn die Situation ist mehr als ein wenig dämlich. Sowohl die 20€ für Wow+Burning Crusade als auch das Geld, dass ich monatlich reingepumpt habe, sind einfach weg, nur weil irgendein Penner meinte, dass er mich hacken müsse (wurde übrigens jetzt von Blizzard bestätigt, dass ich Opfer von Hacking war). Wenn der Account dann komplett dicht gemacht wird, dann wären mit Starcraft+WOW+Monatliche Kosten locker über 100 Tacken weg... Dämllich, sehr dämlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2011)

Das mit dem Hacken in WoW wird eh immer übler. Ich hab dort ja eine eigene Gilde und da wurden jetzt schon mind. 4-5 Leute in den letzten Monaten gehackt.

Etwas kurioses ist auch bei jemandem bei mir in der Familie passiert. Er hatte monatelang gar nicht gespielt, plötzlich seh ich seinen Char on und hab ihn dann dort angeschrieben. Hab mich schon gewundert, warum er mir nicht antwortete. Das ging so tagelang und sein Char war immer im gleichen Gebiet. Tag und Nacht.
Das kam mir natürlich immer komischer vor, also hab ich mich mal bei ihm gemeldet und er sagte dann nur: "Häh? Ich spiel doch gar nicht mehr."
Letztendlich kam heraus, das jemand seinen Account gehackt hatte und dann ein Abo(!) abgeschlossen hatte, seine Sachen verkauft hat und tagelang mit dem Char gefarmt hat.
Also suchen sich die Hacker anscheinend auch "ruhende" Accounts, um mit denen Blödsinn zu machen.

Die Kopie deines Ausweises wollen sich sicher sehen, um dann sicher zu gehen, dass du es auch wirklich bist und nicht wieder irgendein anderer an deinem Account zu schaffen macht.
Wenn du dann natürlich Fakenamen angegeben hast, seh ich keine Chance.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (14. August 2011)

Ja... das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Warum Hacker sich aber dann auch noch Abo kaufen, verstehe ich nicht - so viel tolles hatte ich nun auch nicht im Inventar   Naja, WoW wollte ich wie gesagt eh nicht mehr spielen. Solange mein Starcraft-Account nicht gehackt wird, ist alles gut  Aber ich werde glaube ich mal den Support anschreiben, dass sie meinen Namen doch bitte in den richtigen umtauschen mögen.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2011)

naja
zum Botten und leer räumen braucht man ja halt wieder einen Aktiven Account und so einen Alten Account zu nehmen wird wohl dann weniger auffallen als wenn man sieht das jetzt der Kumpel plötzlich zu ganz Krummen Zeiten da ist und auf einmal nur irgendwo in den Sturmgipfeln rumturnt und nix mehr sagt

wobei mich irgendwie eher die ganzen Spamer nerven, egal ob im Spiel als Flüsterdings, im Kalender oder über Email


----------



## Nexusprime (4. Juni 2012)

hallo leute,

Mein wow acc wurde gebannt aber ich habe nichts gemacht ((((( habe auch eine mail bekommen das ich gold gekauft habe hab ich aber nicht.Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen????


----------



## wowowow (10. Januar 2015)

*acc gebannt*



Nexusprime schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> Mein wow acc wurde gebannt aber ich habe nichts gemacht ((((( habe auch eine mail bekommen das ich gold gekauft habe hab ich aber nicht.Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen????




mein acc wurde auch gebannt sone sch....e !!
ich spiele gerade mal seit 6 tagen da kann mir doch keiner erzählen das ich irgendwelche sachen habe mit denen ich gegen echt geld handeln kann ich hab einen ticket erstellt und falls es ohne probleme klappt dan spiel ich weiter falls sie kopien wollen oder es länger dauert dan ist wow für mich gegessen .
finde es nur ne frechheit bin schon am überlegen dagegen rechtlich anzugehen  villeicht bekomm ich ja ne saftige entschedigung was meint ihr ?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2015)

Acc gehackt???


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2015)

wowowow schrieb:


> mein acc wurde auch gebannt sone sch....e !!
> ich spiele gerade mal seit 6 tagen da kann mir doch keiner erzählen das ich irgendwelche sachen habe mit denen ich gegen echt geld handeln kann ich hab einen ticket erstellt und falls es ohne probleme klappt dan spiel ich weiter falls sie kopien wollen oder es länger dauert dan ist wow für mich gegessen .
> finde es nur ne frechheit bin schon am überlegen dagegen rechtlich anzugehen  villeicht bekomm ich ja ne saftige entschedigung was meint ihr ?


1. Gebannt werden kann man für diverse Sachen, nicht nur für Echtgeldhandel
2. Selbst wenn dein Account nur 6 Tage alt ist, kannst du dennoch problemlos ingame versuchen, einen Key für ein Item aus dem TCG oder Gametimecards für GEld zu verkaufen. Außerdem könnte man direkt nach dem Charerstellen den 90er Boost verwenden (um Chatbegrenzungen zu umgehen) und Leveldienste anpreisen, für Goldkauf- oder Hackseiten werben oder was weiß ich. 
3. Sobald man Zugang zum Chat hat, kann man alles mögliche "anbieten" - viele Tricks funktionieren ja so, daß dem "Kunden" das Gold *vor *der Itemübergabe herausgelockt wird (die dann nie stattfindet).

Es gibt also diverse Möglichkeiten, schon vor Ablauf von 6 Tagen etwas Bannwürdiges in WoW zu tun.

Falls es bei dir zur Frage kommt, ob du selbst oder jemand anders den Banngrund begangen hat, wirst du um eine Identifikation nicht herumkommen - schließlich muß dann sicher gestellt werden, daß der richtige Benutzer des Accounts Zugriff darauf erhält und nicht ein böswilliger Accountdieb, der sich nur als der originäre Besitzer ausgibt.

PS: Schön, daß du einen Thread vom August 2011 dazu gefunden hast - nach dieser Zeit hättest du ruhig einen neuen erstellen dürfen.
PPS: Zum Glüch ist schlächte rechtsreikbnunk nich anschtäckähnt .... waaaaaah!!!! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllwwwweeeeeeeeehhhhhhh!!!!!!!1111


----------

